
Gmail is having an outage - gdeglin
https://outage.report/gmail#2019-03-13
======
Someone1234
It isn't just gmail, Google Music, Google Play, Google Drive, and others are
also impacted. Seems to be a large scale Google outage of some kind.

~~~
noitsnot
Add YouTube to the list.

~~~
jsaxton86
YouTube seems to be in this amazing degraded state for me where videos play
just fine, but it isn't showing me ads.

~~~
ashelmire
That state is called “using ublock”.

------
jhgg
The root of this is definitely GCS. We noticed some keys in a GCS bucket go
inaccessible since like 19:15-19:20ish PDT, and then we noticed increased
timeouts/503's ramping up at 19:30 and plateauing at 19:45. But error rate for
us seems to have gone back to nominal levels since 20:10... but the keys that
originally went unavailable are still returning 503's.

Fun times.

~~~
jedmeyers
GCS might be relying on the same system as Gmail/YouTube does, so it’s not
necessarily GCS itself. Spanner?

~~~
ohaideredevs
If Google's GCP marketing material is to be believed, you are truly on their
infrastructure on GCP, so if GCP is having issues so are Google's main
services.

------
kerng
Fitting that something like this happens when we celebrate 30 years of the
decentralized world wide web!

~~~
wereHamster
Only (some) Google services are affected. My email still works, as it's hosted
elsewhere.

~~~
ian0
Email is working for me, but attachments are failing. Opening up the console
and it has a message about a database connection loss.

------
BucketSort
Living for the postmortem on this one.

~~~
bsilvereagle
As far as I know, there wasn't a public postmortem for the Oct 16, 2018
YouTube outage. Based on that, I'm not expecting one for this outage.

~~~
afniljl
YouTube ain't a Gsuite service with SLA. So this is much more likely to have a
public report. Whether it's detailed or not is another thing. Also it's
probably due to the underlying GAE or GCS issue is my guess.

------
mholt
Of course this would happen while I'm trying to submit my thesis at the last
minute.
[https://twitter.com/mholt6/status/1105703745143205889](https://twitter.com/mholt6/status/1105703745143205889)

~~~
diafygi
Good thing [https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/) was launched
today :)

~~~
mholt
Except I'd still have to send the link in our email thread!

~~~
diafygi
Maybe text the link?

~~~
mholt
I don't have their numbers :(

------
gabeh
Google seems to acknowledge the reports now.
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status)

~~~
cheerlessbog
That page is not very color blind friendly, incidentally. The information is
distinguished only by color.

~~~
tomcam
Aren’t the icons all different?

~~~
manigandham
No, they're all circles but in different colors.

EDIT: you might be looking at the Google Cloud status, not the Google services
status in the first post.

~~~
culturestate
Not for me - 'available' is a checkmark, 'service disruption' is an
exclamation point, and 'unavailable' is an x.

(I notice though that they're images, not text icons, which isn't ideal.)

~~~
crazygringo
Weird. Clearly Google is serving up different versions to different people.

To me they're 3 different colors of circles, no symbols whatsoever.

~~~
culturestate
It's more likely that your browser just isn't loading the CSS background
images for some reason. If you inspect the circles, do you still see the
background-image declaration?

~~~
bschwindHN
Here's what I see:

[https://imgur.com/IrL5JBo.png](https://imgur.com/IrL5JBo.png)

------
ghthor
Mercury, god of communication, retrograde is kicking it up a notch this year.

~~~
908087
Google forgot to charge their energy crystals?

------
simonhorlick
I'm getting a ton of 503 Service Unavailable errors from the Google Drive API.
I can't wait to see what caused such a large outage.

------
xbmcuser
Seems to me a location specific breakdown as all services I tried like gmail,
photos and youtube all are working for me

------
thrusong
I thought outages weren't supposed to be posted here? Every time I've posted
one about Facebook, it's been flagged and removed.

------
byoung2
I was trying to send an email and kept getting "Oops there was a problem"
errors, but it appears to be working now.

------
nukemandan
First time this has happened to me. Historic moment. Might be time to get less
completely reliant on google?

~~~
nukemandan
May I ask - why the downvote? I know it was a blip, but still, a reminder for
a moment that most of life relies on them. And some of my data is not
replicated else ware... that is changing.

~~~
diminoten
I personally downvoted because of how a single incident is being extrapolated
into a new trend by you, and that feels unhelpful/fear mongering.

------
ardenpm
Definitely having problems in Melbourne, Australia

~~~
prawn
In Adelaide also. Things I'm experiencing:

    
    
      can't reliably download attachments in Gmail
      messages not getting through in Hangouts
      constant "Oops" auto-save modals when typing Gmail messages

~~~
Gustomaximus
Brisbane too - Google Photos would sync about the time you wrote this comment.

------
wybiral
Happy 30th birthday, Internet. Enjoy your consolidated cloud infrastructure.

------
sn_master
Google Photos too. Unable to download images :(

------
cedricium
Google Maps (specifically Street View) is showing up as a black screen for me
as well.

------
AceyMan
Can confirm wrt Drive. I was just at work trying to upload files (and one-deep
folders) and barely anything completed. I finally gave up.

Our edge/gateway is in metro SEA, fwiw.

------
ssambros
If anyone is interested: Memorystore for Redis is experiencing intermittent
failures during instance creation. Existing instances are not affected.

------
dickeytk
I had trouble replying to an email but it worked once I removed the images
inside the quoted signature. Makes me think this is file-related.

------
0x8BADF00D
Noticed this a few minutes ago. It’s pretty rare for Google to have an outage,
don’t they have massive replication and failover?

~~~
baroffoos
Youtube was down for a few hours late last year.

------
AndrewWarner
YouTube seems down too:

[https://outage.report/youtube](https://outage.report/youtube)

------
giarc
Down in Calgary still (10:24pmMST). Was going to do work but not confident my
email drafts will save.

------
aj7
Is having to load two tabs of gmail to get my mail to actually appear also a
type of outage?

------
bluedino
So this is why we couldn't send emails last night (9pm est) Watched Youtube
instead :)

------
config_yml
Probably caused by a typo in the configuration for the new region they just
launched ;)

------
skilled
Attachments are definitely down for me. Can't view received images.

------
vinayan3
In CA.

Colaboratory Research is experiencing issues loading and saving notebooks in
Google Drive.

Sad :(.

------
carmate383
Can't attach files to drafts nor send emails from Philippines

------
fourier_mode
Works fine in Illinois.

------
jchallis
Down in Singapore

------
rubicon33
Fine here in CA.

~~~
stevenwoo
I'm in Mountain View, receiving/sending email works but downloading full size
attachments does not for me personally.

~~~
taeric
I just emailed some folks images. Got a few warnings of something going wrong,
so I then checked in my outbox. It showed that the images went, but there was
a message that the "virus scanners were down, download at your own risk." Or
some such. Seems to be back to working now, so I just assumed it was a time
delay.

Edit: Just saw it again. Full message is: Gmail virus scanners are temporarily
unavailable – The attached files haven't been scanned for viruses. Download
these files at your own risk.

First time I've seen something like this, actually kind of glad they had this
failure case coded for. :)

~~~
muststopmyths
I've been seeing that for the last couple of weeks, off and on.

~~~
taeric
My guess is there is always a time delay of some sort on files. The transient
"something went wrong" errors were surprising.

------
quickthrower2
All Ok in Sydney

~~~
laurencei
same - I'm in Sydney - no issues (so far).

Perhaps it's user based, rather than location based?

~~~
codemati
Seems to be. I'm on the same network as others not having any issues.

------
QuamStiver
Happy that I was sleeping at that time.

------
mnyary
Having problems in Budapest, Hungary.

~~~
mav3rick
What's the tech scene in Budapest like ?

~~~
samstave
He told you already, Hungry.

~~~
warp_factor
it's funny, not sure why you are downvoted

------
Tsubasachan
Ah gmail. Where spam goes to die.

------
sureaboutthis
No issues here in the Midwest.

~~~
cableshaft
Same, at least not yet. Chicago area here. It does seem slower than usual, but
might just be my imagination.

------
graposaymaname
Fine here in Kerala, India.

------
minikomi
Street view is iffy as well

------
zerop
Is Gmail onto kubernetes?

~~~
hknd
Google is not using kubernetes internally but it's predecessor "borg".
Kubernetes was build from scratch with the same idea, but not used internally.

[https://www.quora.com/How-are-Borg-and-Kubernetes-
different](https://www.quora.com/How-are-Borg-and-Kubernetes-different)

~~~
londons_explore
The general sentiment seems to be that Kubernetes is better than Borg in
almost all ways.

The only thing keeping Google on Borg is the massive amount of work to
migrate.

------
EpicEng
Working fine in Austin TX

------
the4ner
drive, maps, photos all having issues as well

------
awal
My bad guys. I'm running out storage space on my google account and I think I
might have pushed it over.

~~~
mehrdadn
On Gmail or on Drive? :-)

~~~
awal
Would you believe I have over 10GB of old emails sitting around?

~~~
mehrdadn
Of course :-)

------
bluenose
Elizabeth Warren is winning :(

~~~
nickchuck
SHE'S HACKED THE SYSTEM

